# co2 fill in southern vt



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

anyone know where i can have a 5lbs tank filled in southern VT? i really want to set up co2 but just cant find a place to get a tank filled.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

welding shop or paintball store i am told


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks i know that i was looking for a place that people have used before.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

how about near Keene nh or western mass???


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.maineoxy.com/

Merriam graves is in VT and Mass and NH
I believe they were just recently bought out by airgas.

http://www.airgas.com/customer_service/site_locator.aspx


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I used Maine Oxy in Laconia but I'm in North central NH. My tank is also a 15 lb, commonly used in restaurants and bars. They just swap it out for me. No waiting and no worries about seals.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Distance: 20 miles
Name: Airgas East
Phone: (802) 447-1146
Fax: (802) 442-8925
Address: 33 Transport Drive,
Bennington, VT 05201-9512
Facility Type(s): Branch
Get Directions

Distance: 32 miles
Name: Airgas East
Phone: (603) 352-2101
Fax: (603) 358-3967
Address: 300 Park Avenue,
Keene, NH 03431-1549
Facility Type(s): Branch
Get Directions

Distance: 35 miles
Name: Airgas East
Phone: (603) 542-5261
Fax: (603) 543-0220
Address: 397 Washington Street,PO Box 1306
Claremont, NH 03743-1306
Facility Type(s): Branch
Get Directions

Distance: 36 miles
Name: Airgas East
Phone: (603) 357-1288
Fax: (603) 355-8185
Address: 37 Whittemore Farm Rd.,
Swanzey, NH 03446
Facility Type(s): Branch
Get Directions

Distance: 37 miles
Name: Airgas East
Phone: (413) 773-5436
Fax: (413) 772-2721
Address: 1159 Bernardston Road,
Greenfield, MA 01301-1150
Facility Type(s): Branch
Get Directions


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you very much for that list. i just called and now i can get my co2 tomorrow.


----------

